# Inhalt von Blob in Console ausgeben



## Tyrall (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab zwar hier schon viele Infos gefunden, doch nichts was mir wirklich weiterhilft.
Meine Frage ist wenn ein Bild in einem Blob abgelegt ist, befindet sich darunter auch der Bildname? 
Wenn ja wie kann man diesen ganz normal in der Console ausgeben?

ich hoffe jemand versteht so ungefähr was ich meine

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## SlaterB (25. Mrz 2007)

glaubst du, die Datenbank stellt eigenmächtig fest, 
ob ein beliebiger BLOB ein Bild ist und speichert dann gesondert den Namen?
woher sollte der kommen?
ganz schön schräg


ganz anders wäre eine Frage, ob in einem Java-Bild-Objekt 
oder in einem byte-Array (oder was du sonst als Urspung hast) der Name mit enthalten ist,
diese Frage macht Sinn,

dazu kann ich nicht weiterhelfen, außer dass das mit JDBC rein gar nix zu tun hat 
frage das vielleicht in den Grafik-orientieren Foren-Teilen oder ganz woanders.


----------



## Tyrall (27. Mrz 2007)

sry :lol:  hab vergessen zu erwähnen das der Blob in einer Db abgelegt ist. Aber ich hab inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden.

Trotzdem danke


----------

